# Looking for a Puppy !



## S.Bee (Mar 13, 2011)

Hey im looking to buy either a Labrador or a Jack Russell puppy any help ?


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

::: K9 FRIENDS ::: Dubai, UAE, Middle East, Arabia, dogs, dog, dog shelter, K9 friends, dog kennel


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Most 'pedigree' dogs in the UAE come from puppy farms or mills where the dogs are bred in terrible conditions and seperated from their litters too early. As a result the puppies themselves can have host of medical problems which means costly vets bills for yourselves.

If you really want a dog in the UAE get a Heinz from K9 and be part of a solution, not the problem.


----------



## S.Bee (Mar 13, 2011)

@wandabug
Thanks.
@Rossi
Whats a Heinz ???


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

S.Bee said:


> @Rossi
> Whats a Heinz ???


Sorry, forget this is an international forum at times - it's an slang term for a mixed breed dog.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Puppies available for adoption:

Puppies Available For Adoption | Facebook










Awwwwwwwww


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

OMG Someone please take them home!


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Ahhh... Rossi is doing the dog world proud  The imported dogs come from puppy mills. Anyone who tries to tell you different is just trying to sell you a dog. Horrible conditions and you might as well have a mutt when someone just breeds two dog for pups without a thought of how the mother/father even hold up to the breed standard. 

If you are looking for a labrador OR a jack russell..... I would say you have done no homework on what you are looking for. Are you wanting to a dog for an active lifestyle or a companion lab dog??? Please research and know what you are getting into. Labs are high maintenance dogs until they 'age' a bit and are from a working breed. Same with the saluki mixes that you will find here, which looks like the adorable pic of the pups come from. 

Good luck.


----------



## Hassli (Feb 7, 2011)

Gavtek said:


> Puppies available for adoption:
> 
> Puppies Available For Adoption | Facebook
> 
> ...


They are so cute... 
love them...
sad to say.. pets are not allowed here in our building...


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

There are 2 very different kinds of Labradors. The 'English' lab makes a fantastic pet, very calm, well behaved, and great with children. The larger 'America' Lab does not make a good house dog - they are extremely hyperactive - they need vast amounts of exercise. Unless you want to come home and find you house/apartment destroyed, I would not recommend this type of dog in the city. It is strange you want either a Lab or a Jack Russel as they are very different size dogs. Jacks don't need as much exercise as a Lab but they are not so great with children as an English Lab.


----------



## ash_ak (Jan 22, 2011)

S.Bee said:


> Hey im looking to buy either a Labrador or a Jack Russell puppy any help ?


You probably already know this, but the Jack Russells are very active and they need a lot of exercise long walks and a yard to play around, or they stay hyper with all that pent up energy. A good way to have a Jack Russell terrier is to adopt an older one.


----------



## Maynie (Feb 27, 2011)

Hassli said:


> They are so cute...
> love them...
> sad to say.. pets are not allowed here in our building...


Do you know the area that is good for dog to stay with me as I want to bring my dog with me to Dubai?


----------



## S.Bee (Mar 13, 2011)

Thanks for ur help guys i ended up buying a male lab puppy from sharjah he is 4 months old very cute.
@ wanda
dont worry about that he is in a villa with a garden. oh and its an english lab btw its imported from holland. i think they weren't treating him good cuz the puppy is like scared but ill fix that for him 
cheers...


----------



## Hassli (Feb 7, 2011)

Titty said:


> Do you know the area that is good for dog to stay with me as I want to bring my dog with me to Dubai?



Hi,

There are lots of building in Dubai which allowed pets, I heard JBR and Discovery Gardens etc. It really depends on the realt estate / landlord. So, If you will rent an apartment, be sure to check with them if you can keep your dog 

Regards,


----------



## cobragb (Mar 15, 2010)

JBR does not allow pets.


----------



## Hassli (Feb 7, 2011)

cobragb said:


> JBR does not allow pets.



Hi,

I did saw some AD postings in dubizzle that they allowed pets is some apartments in JBR as well as JLT too. 

Dubizzle.com | 2 bed room fully furnished in JBR


----------



## cobragb (Mar 15, 2010)

I know the adverts say you can and people do have pets in JBR, but they are forbidden in the association rules.

It does say that fish are okay - Haha


----------



## Hassli (Feb 7, 2011)

cobragb said:


> I know the adverts say you can and people do have pets in JBR, but they are forbidden in the association rules.
> 
> It does say that fish are okay - Haha




Thanks for this clarification


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

Cobra is correct - JBR has a no pets policy which is enforced by the developer/property management co., nothing to do with the Landlord or Agent. They are actually enforcing a Municipality Rule that states Dogs are not allowed to live in apartments. However most buildings ignore this rule and allow dogs. Emaar is a very dog friendly developer. Before signing any Tenancy Agreement it is best to check with security at the building as to the regulations. Regardless of what your Agreement states, you have to comply by the community rules and regulations.


----------



## Hassli (Feb 7, 2011)

Titty said:


> Do you know the area that is good for dog to stay with me as I want to bring my dog with me to Dubai?


I saw this in the gulfnews (old issue) 

gulfnews : Walk the dog: Hot under the collar


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Discovery gardens has a no pets rule. Some people have them but as it is less western expats, you may run into issues.


----------



## S.Bee (Mar 13, 2011)

The Springs is a good place if you want to have space for a pet but there you can only get a town house but prices there is fairly good.


----------

